# البناء الروحى 15 حياة الترك والعطاء وحساب النفقه



## النهيسى (22 ديسمبر 2009)

حياة الترك والعطاء وحساب النفقة​ 
تحدث الرب يسوع ذات مره لشاب اشتهى أن ينال الحياة الابديه وهذه الاشواق سليمه ولا غبار عليها . فأجابه الرب يسوع بالمرحلة الاولى " احفظ الوصايا " فرد عليه الشاب هذه حفظتها منذ حداثتى فماذا يعوزنى بعد ؟ . هو الذى طلب فأجابه الرب يسوع ببقية المراحل " إن اردت ان تكون كاملاً فإذهب وبع املاكك واعط الفقراء فيكون لك كنز فى السماء وتعال اتبعنى "( مت 19 : 16 – 21 ) .​ 
هذه القصه كسهم مبرى اخترقت قلب اليافع انطونيوس فجذبته إلى البرارى فصار كوكب البريه وصار أب الرهبنه القبطيه وأب كل الرهبان .

لا يستطيع احد أن يتبع الرب ويثمر وهو مثقل بأى شئ . حتى لو كانت محبة الاقرباء " إن كان احد يأتى الى ولا يبغض اباه وامه وإمرأته وأولاده وأخوته وأخواته حتى نفسه ايضا فلا يقدر أن يصير لى تلميذا" ( لو 14 : 25 ) . عند أول قرار بترك الاهل لإتباع المسيح تنبرى رباطات اللحم والدم تقاوم بشده ولا يمكن مواجهة اكتساحها للمشاعر إلا بنفس تواقه بالروح للتلمذه مع تعلق إيمانى دافق بالمسيح ورغبه لا نهائيه للانتماء للحياه الروحيه . فالبغضه التى يعنيها المسيح هى قطع رباطات اللحم والدم وليس بأى حال من الاحوال أى لمحه كره او تعالى , حتى ولو ظن الناس انها كذلك .التلمذه للمسيح لها التزامات عديدة – على عكس قبول الملكوت التى لها التزام واحد هو الايمان بالمسيح وعمله وهو شرط وحيد – لذا التلمذه اصعب والتلمذه تعنى الترك استعداداً لحمل الصليب . وحمل الصليب لا يعنى أن نعلق على رقابنا صليباً خشبياً مرصعاً أو صليباً ذهبياً مشغولا ً ولكنه يعنى الايمان بموت المسيح وقيامته . ولما كان موت المسيح لم يكن تمثيليه مدبره أو شيئاً صورياً رمزيأ بل هو موت بالفعل والحق : مات على الصليب واخذ عقوبته كامله بأستحقاق وليس ظلم : لماذا : لانه حمل هو نفسه خطايانا على الخشبه " ( ابط 2 : 24 ) ولما حمل خطايانا فى جسده اصبح هذا الجسد هو كل البشريه لذلك اعتبر انه مات بنا , فكلنا متنا - قانوناً - مع المسيح الذى مات بالفعل وعقب ذلك قمنا معه فى ذات الجسد الذى قام : الجسد الذى له الذى هو نحن : وهكذا فإن ايمانى بموت المسيح هو موتى أنا وهو قيامتى انا , وهكذا نحن قد تقبلنا عقوبه الموت واللعنه على الصليب ودفنا وقمنا معه إلى مجده . لذا فهو حكم براءة من عقوبة الموت . وذلك يمنح سلاما وراحه وهدوء وفرح داخلى يبتلع كل اتعاب التلمذه للرب .
والتلمذه تعنى الطاعه للانجيل ولصوت الله وللمرشد الروحى وتعنى احتمال الاتعاب والمهانات متذكرين " احسبوه كل فرح " يع 2:1 , وايضا عالمين ان الشيطان يستخدم كل العراقيل لمنع فرائسه من الخروج من سجنها إلى حلبه الروح ليصير هو فريسه لها فيقوم بالنكايه منها مسبقا بكل الغرامات والمهانات لو كانت لها اى قنيه او ملكيه او نعلق نفسانى بالاسره او بالاصدقاء .
دعا الرب تلميذين قائلا " هلم ورائى فاجعلكما صيادى الناس فللوقت تركا الشباك وتبعاه " ( مت 4 : 19 – 20 ) وكلمة فللوقت تعنى انهما ابناء ابيهم ابراهيم الذى " لما دعى اطاع ان يخرج إلى المكان الذى كان عتيدا ان يأخذه ميراثا فخرج وهو لا يعلم إلى اين ياتى ( ذاهب ) " ( عب 11 : 8 ) . هذا الترك هو مسره الله الاب " لان محبة العالم عداوه لله " ( يع 4 : 4 ) .
وايد ذلك الحبيب يوحنا " لا تحبوا العالم ولا الاشياء التى فى العالم إن احب احد العالم فليست فيه محبه الاب لان كل ما فى العالم شهوة الجسد وشهوة العيون وتعظم المعيشه ليس من الاب بل من العالم " ( 1 يو 2 : 15- 16 )​

والترك لا يقيم بكميته فمن ترك ثلاثمائه فدان لن يطوب بأكثر ممن تركت فلسين . من كان يصدق ان امراه تصدقت بفلسين صارا – من فم يسوع مباشره – اكبر صدقه عرفتها صناديق الخزانه " بالحق اقول لكم أن هذه الارمله الفقيره القت اكثر من الجميع لان هؤلاء من فضلتهم القوا فى قرابين الله ، واما هذه فمن اعوازها القت كل المعيشه التى لها ( = التى كانت ستحيا بها ) لو 21 العددين 3و4 كان امامها الحاح الجوع والفقر , كان معها تقدير المجتمع لظروفها وعدم التزامها اخلاقيا أو ناموسيأ امام المجتمع والرؤساء بأن تلقى فى تلك الخزانه اى شئ . وعلى الاقل كان امامها ان تلقى فى الخزانه فلسا واحدا وتحتفظ لنفسها بالآخر, ولكنها ألقت من اعوازها لمالك السماء والأرض فنالت نصيبا مع المطوبين . فيا لغبطتها تلك المطوبه المجهوله الأسم

... منقول ...​


----------



## KOKOMAN (22 ديسمبر 2009)

موضوع راااااااائع 
ميررررررسى على الموضوع
ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## النهيسى (22 ديسمبر 2009)

*منتهى الشكر للمرور الجميل جدا جدا


بركه ظهور .... أم النور .....معاكم*


----------



## عادل نسيم (22 ديسمبر 2009)

*أخي النهيسي / *
*أشكر أختيارك للموضوع ربنا يزيدك من نعيمة ويبارك كل أختياراتك*


----------



## النهيسى (22 ديسمبر 2009)

عادل نسيم قال:


> *أخي النهيسي / *
> *أشكر أختيارك للموضوع ربنا يزيدك من نعيمة ويبارك كل أختياراتك*


*ام النور تبارك مروركم الجميل اخى عادل

شكرا​*


----------



## Dr Fakhry (24 ديسمبر 2009)

موضوع رائع وجميل شكرا لمجهودك الرب يبارك حياتك


----------



## النهيسى (25 ديسمبر 2009)

dr fakhry قال:


> موضوع رائع وجميل شكرا لمجهودك الرب يبارك حياتك


*مروركم اسعدنى جدا

الرب يبارككم


شكــــــــرا​*


----------

